# Acheter un iPod Touch 4 ou attendre le 5



## QwaeBen (11 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir !
Tout d'abord sachez que je suis tout nouveau sur MacG/iGen.
Ensuite sachez que j'ai bien réfléchi avant de poster ici. Je sais que c'est selon si je suis pressé ou non. Seulement j'ai lu dans 2/3 forums qu'il pourrait ne pas y avoir d'iPod Touch 5, ou pas avant foooort longtemps.

Ah, et j'espère avoir posté dans la bonne section. 




Mon problème est donc simple : je devrais aller à Bordeaux dans le mois d'avril, pour les vacances, et donc avoir l'occasion de faire un p'tit tour dans l'Apple Store.

Or l'iPod Touch me tente depuis belle lurette.
(En sachant que je suis plus tenté par un 32 Go noir)

Le problème, c'est que si l'iPhone 5 arrive cet automne, avec des supers trucs, et qu'ils les passent sur l'iPod Touch en même temps ou juste après, bah, certes à 6 mois près, bah je me serai fait avoir. Mais si je dois l'acheter à cette periode, à moins peut-être que je l'achète pour Décembre, je devrais l'acheter sur l'Apple Store en ligne.

Alors qu'en vrai c'est plus classe quand même.

Je précise que je possède déjà un iPod Nano 6G depuis Juillet, que je ne le jailbreakerai pas et que la gravure... Je peux m'en passer.

Je sais aussi que si je pense comme ça je me ferais à chaque fois avoir sauf que cette année je m'arrêterai au 5g. 


Merci donc à ceux et celles qui m'aideront, ou qui essaieront.


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Mars 2012)

Attends le 6 il sera génial....


----------



## VodkAtekz (13 Mars 2012)

De toute façon tu va te décider à l'acheter et apple va quand même en sortir un nouveau derrière comme dab


----------



## QwaeBen (31 Mars 2012)

Oui, sauf que là je compte acheter soit le 4, soit le 5.
Pas le 6. ^^


----------



## thom-s (9 Avril 2012)

Je préfère te dire d'attendre le 5 car il sera très certainement mieux équipé: (parmis les rumeurs) Processeur double cur (même que l'iPad 3) et meilleure caméra. Et pour finir l'écran "serait" plus grand.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------

Par contre il faudra attendre automne 2012


----------



## iToOuchFR (10 Avril 2012)

Mais arrêtez avec vos rumeurs, il n'y aura pas d'itouch avant 1 ans et demi voir plus, je pense que va t'acheter l'ipod 4 et puis le jailbreak ? tu vas y tombé tu verras, c'est indispensable pour un iPod touch


----------



## thom-s (10 Avril 2012)

Depuis sa sortie en 2007, l'iPod Touch est toujours sorti en automne, an par an.Alors, si, l'iPod Touch resortira cette année et il sera meilleur que le précédent. Il pourrait avoir les mêmes caractéristiques qu'un iPhone 5 soit ce que j'ai cité précédemment.


----------

